# What do you think of Gennady Golovkin?



## neonadobo (Nov 6, 2013)

I just watched one of his fights but I don;t know much about boxing. What do you guys think about his skills? Thanks Guys!


----------



## MuayThai1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

He´s a great fighter, would like to see him fighting mayweather ;-)


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

_*Nice left in round 2.*_


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 30, 2014)

Golovkin seems like the real deal. The guy's an awesome fighter, 31-0-0, 28 KOs. A champion.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> Golovkin seems like the real deal. The guy's an awesome fighter, 31-0-0, 28 KOs. A champion.



How many do you know, or if, were against decent opponents? That is a damn good record.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 30, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> How many do you know, or if, were against decent opponents? That is a damn good record.



That's why I stated "*seems like the real deal*".  Having watched him he does appear talented, he's getting his job done quite well thanks.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 30, 2014)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> That's why I stated "*seems like the real deal*".  Having watched him he does appear talented, he's getting his job done quite well thanks.



No offence intended, was just curious. Yeah I will look some more.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 30, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> No offence intended, was just curious. Yeah I will look some more.



None taken, and no worries. Discussions about "The Sweet Science" and its practitioners are always interesting. Have a great day.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 4, 2014)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> None taken, and no worries. Discussions about "The Sweet Science" and its practitioners are always interesting. Have a great day.



Simply put, he is a machine. Very good viewing


----------

